
Python-Awesome tutorial for Machine Learning - gautam18588
https://github.com/gautam1858/python-awesome
======
lawlorino
I don't really see any ML? Do people just blindly upvote any posts with the
words Machine Learning in them?

------
lettergram
I'm confused... I don't see any machine learning

~~~
owlninja
There is some if statements here :P

[https://github.com/gautam1858/python-
awesome/blob/master/Pyt...](https://github.com/gautam1858/python-
awesome/blob/master/Python-Tutorial_05.ipynb)

